# Animal Rightists



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey, boys and girls:
This is politics and this is about our dogs and the hunting. Please, forget for a moment about liberals and conservatives. We have a more serious problem on hands. This is what I learned while wandering through dog and other pet forums and talking with dog owners and directly with animal rightists. I can back up all said below.
We must educate about PETA. They have publicly said it would be BETTER for an animal species to become extinct than for it to be hunted! They are militant vegetarians. They want ALL domestic animals neutered so they become extinct in one generation, because "domestication is slavery". "Meat is Murder" is another slogan. "A rat is a pig is a dog is a boy" still another. Ingrid Newkirk, their spokeswoman, got I trouble for wondering aloud in an interview what the big deal was about the Holocaust when we kill that many chickens every year (or whatever the time frame). They oppose all medical research with animals-- Bill Maher, the TV host, said it wouldn't be right to kill a single rat to save his own father's life if he were dying of cancer-- he said it on TV! (Poor Dad).They oppose beekeeping and honey and killing insects, but one of their advocates, Peter Singer, says it would be more ethical to kill infants or people with Alzheimer's than animals, because they have less self- awareness (he is a professor of ETHICS at Princeton BTW). They present a softer face to the public because revealing all this to everyone too soon would make it harder to achieve their goals, but these are their official positions.
They are evil and eluded people who cannot be argued with. Be very afraid.
Anila rightists hide their true colors and play on emotions of people. Even when raise money for help animals in Iraq or in earthquake stricken regions or Cathrina damaged regions, they use those money for their political cause.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sevendogs

I think everyone on this form is in agreement with you. I have no respect for any PETA member. They are either treacherous, ignorant, or extremely stupid. Sorry, I can't think of a good thing to say about them.

If your Christian you believe God gave man dominion over the animals.

If you believe in evolution this is what perhaps will happen. It is believed what brought out ancestors out of the trees was a high protein diet that enlarged the brain. That tells me that vegetarians will become more stupid as time goes by. Perhaps their eyes will even migrate to the sides of the head so they can watch for predators. Their brain will no longer support their existence so the will need to rely on better sight, hearing, and smell, ----- or cease to exist.

This even plays into abortion. Those who abort their children will not pass on their values. Those who keep their children will pass their values on to their children. In time, perhaps a thousand years, people will look back and talk about how primitive the abortionists of today were. They may look at this period of time the way we look at the holocaust now. This isn't arguing, it is just the way nature will take care of these things. If you believe in God or not there is an evolutionary process that will weed out the week.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I want to know when the hell the genetics of our human population fuc$ed up and evolved into these stupid as$holes, they have no fricking clue about managing game and even nongame species, as far as i am concerned they need to be hunted, wonder if they'd taste like coot?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, my dog is "domesticated", but I'd say she's more spoiled than anyone in our family. Spoiled with treats, play time-she gets way more attention that the average dog gets, and she knows what "go shopping" or "grocery store" means, because I always ask her if she wants to come with, and boy is she excited for that five minute ride to the grocery store! She gets the most hyper though, when someone asks her if she wants to "go farming". She gets extra excited about that one, because she knows it's a two hour ride there! She loves running free at the farm, but I don't think she's torn to pieces when we are in town. At least when we are in town, she gets to sleep on a heated mattress pad...in the house! That's right, she sleeps on one in the house, where it's perfectly warm! Last night was fun play time, for instance. My boyfriend and I played with her for about two hours. First, we picked on her, by chasing her around the house with our two remote controlled cars. Than we got the bright idea to put milk bones in the seats of the cars, so she would start following them for a treat! It was all fun and games for us to watch and her to play, but if a PETA person read this, they would probably freak out, because we are messing with the dog. And by the way, "Plainsman", I love your thoughts on abortion. Since when is murder not homocide?! Seriously, I don't know how anyone could put their baby through the incredible pain of being burned alive through saline injection.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Ranger_Compact said:


> Yeah, my dog is "domesticated", but I'd say she's more spoiled than anyone in our family. Spoiled with treats, play time-she gets way more attention that the average dog gets, and she knows what "go shopping" or "grocery store" means, because I always ask her if she wants to come with, and boy is she excited for that five minute ride to the grocery store! She gets the most hyper though, when someone asks her if she wants to "go farming". She gets extra excited about that one, because she knows it's a two hour ride there! She loves running free at the farm, but I don't think she's torn to pieces when we are in town. At least when we are in town, she gets to sleep on a heated mattress pad...in the house! That's right, she sleeps on one in the house, where it's perfectly warm! Last night was fun play time, for instance. My boyfriend and I played with her for about two hours. First, we picked on her, by chasing her around the house with our two remote controlled cars. Than we got the bright idea to put milk bones in the seats of the cars, so she would start following them for a treat! It was all fun and games for us to watch and her to play, but if a PETA person read this, they would probably freak out, because we are messing with the dog. And by the way, "Plainsman", I love your thoughts on abortion. Since when is murder not homocide?! Seriously, I don't know how anyone could put their baby through the incredible pain of being burned alive through saline injection.


This is not about abortion. This is about our rights to keep all those spoiled or not spoiled dogs and hunting. Look, Senator Santorum of Pennsylvania is a Republican, but he is pushing animal rightist agenda. He came here in Virginia and hlepd them with a lousy proposals. We made a tremendous efforts to convinve our state legislators to undo certain bills. PETA and HSUS praised Mr. Santorum. Watch out politicians in your state. Animal righists stink. Evolution? It does not help animal rightists at all. At this point it is exactly the same conclusion. Tghrough millenia **** sapiens reached the top of the food chain on Earth. Now, militant vegetarians want to undo this... Watch our media. They play in hands of these fanatics to stirr up emotions and take legislative actions against hunting.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

First of all, "sevendogs", I was replying to "plainsman"'s comment about abortion. And second, only the last three sentences of my paragraph pertained to abortion. Did you even read the bulk of the paragraph? Probably not. Just for you, I'll go start a thread about abortion.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If my dad was dieing and someone tried to make me stop killing rats in an effort to save his life, they would tind themselves looking down the business end of a Mossberg 590 12 guage.

:sniper:

Dumb liberal ba$tards! I hate animal rights activists.

When I was in High School there was a girl in my homeroom who was a die hard PETA supporter. One day during our senior year her car wouldn't start and she asked me for a ride home. She wasen't a bad looking girl and being the adverage hot blooded american male, I told her that it was no problem t take her home! I and cleaned my junk out of the passenger seat of my truck for her (namely a camo jacket and a few 12 guage hulls, but she didn't make the connection on this). I forgot about the 3 squirrel tails that were laying on the dash from the previous weekends hunt, needless to say the minute she got in the cab she freaked out! She called me alot of stuff that I don't care to repeat, jumped out of my truck and stormed off down the street. I got hate mail from PETA for the next 5 years, and she never did speak to me again.

Oh well, :lol:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll have more faith in PETA when their #2, a Ms. Mary Beth Sweetlan, stops taking her insulin and dies for her cause.

Untill then, to paraphrase Ms. Sweetlan herself, "I'll still eat animal products -- and I have no qualms about it ... I don't see myself as a hypocrite. I need my life to fight for the rights of animals"


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Can we say Hypocrite?
:******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This is not about abortion.


We all realize that sevendogs, I was just listing a couple things that the evolutionary process will solve. I could have included many more, as a matter of fact it will solve many of the liberal things conservatives don't like. The lazy that rely on welfare will become more and more dependant on others, vegetarians will nutritionally inhibit their own mental capabilities, abortion completely stops a portion of the genetic pool.

There are two types of evolution. There is the physiological that we most often think of, and there is social evolution. Social evolution doesn't take a million years. The social acceptance of abortion can change very quickly. Why do you think it is already changing? I would say it is because those who believed in abortion aborted, and those who did not passed along their values to the children of today. It is kicking it's last as we speak.

Have you ever wondered why there are more conservatives today than in the 70's? Have you ever wondered why there is a resurgence of conservative values in American youth? Do you worry that the conservatives may screw you out America-------- they may-----literally.


----------

